# Plugin Tutorials?



## chronics (Feb 14, 2016)

hi 
I want to make a plugin for OBS studio and have the source code but I don't know how to.
I have followed the basic tutorials and have a plugin that shows a red box on screen but I'm not sure where to go from there..
the plan is to have a the key that is being pressed shown on screen, so I need to intercept the key presses while OBS Studio is in the background but I don't know how.

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jack0r (Feb 14, 2016)

There currently is no documentation available, but it is planned for the future. 
I am not totally sure but the conversation on this PR might be interesting for you: 
https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/pull/491

To show key presses on screen I would recommend to use a software like NohBoard for example which you can find on the forum.


----------



## chitetskoy (Apr 4, 2016)

Bumped here. Planning to make some OBS plugins after falling in love with this software but don't know where to start.


----------

